# T-28 Turbo



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a T-28 turbo from a Gti-r or what ever other car has it, which I think it is a S15 Silvia? But anyways, can someone get me some information on that, I would appreciate that.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

TurbochargedSER has some for $650 I think. He's lurkin around these forums from time to time. Hope this helps. By the way his name is Louis Anaya


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

The GTiR and S14/15 turbos are different.
GTiR runds a 0.86 exh housing while the S14/15s run a 0.64 exh housing.
There is a big difference in drivability and max power output levels between the 2.
The GTiR turbo is more laggy and punchy and also doen't tend to tail of higher in the rev range.

The wheels and compressor sides are all the same.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I carry them in stock for $650.00 + shipping. Brand New from Garrett! Email me @ [email protected]


----------

